# Happy Birthday Matt



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Gettin' there buddy. Next year's a big one, huh? Get anything good yet? Something in the way of 180 gallons? Hope you have a really good one. :drinkers:


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt's birthday?! Many happy returns.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Yeah 40 next year, funny, I don't feel that old


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

Happy birthday Matt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Thanks everyone. Yeah 40 next year, funny, I don't feel that old


I never would have guessed.

...wish I would have gotten home before midnight, but happy birthday anyways!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

WoW! You are old, Matt! Happy birthday!!!! Why didn't you say something in ALL the conversations we've had? ( I guess I would if I was as old as you are!!  )


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Honestly, what are you people talking about? I turned 50 this year!

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the B-day wishes. 39 isn't so bad and I really don't feel my age. I guees it is ture what they say, you're only as old as you feel. I guess having a young child keep you on your toes


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Hope your day was (and weekend is) terrific. I tell you, 39 is a great year! I had my 39th this summer and I feel like I am just hitting my stride.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Thanks to everyone for the B-day wishes. 39 isn't so bad and I really don't feel my age. I guees it is ture what they say, you're only as old as you feel. I guess having a young child keep you on your toes


It's the pipes!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> It's the pipes!


You may be right about that


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

What is that stuff, anyways? It always smells good...has to be better than all the chemical agents and crap they add to cigs.

In any case, live long and prosper.

Spock out.


----------

